# Utah's Wall Arch Collapse



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

There was a member here who was recently inquiring about camping in Arches National Park, Utah...
Just thought I'd share this article:

Utah's Famous Wall Arch Collapses


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I read about this earlier today, very sad. Though nature happens.

So often it seems folks try to plug, patch and keep nature from happening to preserve it. Sad to see it fall none the less.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! I have a photo of my daughter standing beneath that arch, in 2006. She was eleven, then.

Glad we weren't there Monday!

Mike


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I saw a before and after picture on CBS News Sunday Morning today. WOW, sad but as the park manager was quoted as saying "This is nature happening". Glad no one was standing there watching it happen!


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

What a shame! Some of these things just happen though and can never be prevented. Sometimes it's best to just let nature take its course and see what comes of it. I never got a chance to see it, and its things like this that make me want to see the world - someday it won't be the same.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer. We deliberately tried to work Arches into our itinerary this summer having something like this in mind. But alas, could not make the extra drive.

Like the geologist said, they are all temporary fixtures and will inevitably fall. We just have to get there before they do


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

A couple years ago a New Hampshire tourist landmark "The Old Man in the Mountain" ( It was a profile of an old mans face, in the rock formed by natural events) fell off the side of the mountain. It was tragic. For years they had been trying to preserve it but nature ultimately had its way. It is still featured on our license plates to this day. Some say that when the put Interstate 93 through the mountain and below it that the "rumble" of the traffic was a cause of its demise.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

russlg said:


> A couple years ago a New Hampshire tourist landmark "The Old Man in the Mountain" ( It was a profile of an old mans face, in the rock formed by natural events) fell off the side of the mountain. It was tragic. For years they had been trying to preserve it but nature ultimately had its way. It is still featured on our license plates to this day. Some say that when the put Interstate 93 through the mountain and below it that the "rumble" of the traffic was a cause of its demise.....


Yeah, we showed up the year after it fell. Had missed the news story and wondered why the parking lot was empty...









Oh well, gravity is a hard thing to fight!

Look at it this way though.... If someone had "prevented" the Colorado river from causing a lot of unnecessary erosion as it flowed through Arizona, we'd be missing out on a small ditch that exists today... Silly example, but Nature will have it's way.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

That stinks. i love that park. glad nobody was hurt.


----------

